# Transfer Express' Online Tool



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

I saw a recent post about a video on Transfer Express. In the video, they talk about designing your shirt on line. However, when I go to the site, I'm unable to do anything. I've read, 

"Online ordering using Easy View is available to all active dealers. If you are not yet a dealer, please call 1-800-622-2280 to place your first order and become a dealer."

So I can't edit a design unless I'm a dealer and I can't be a dealer unless I place an order? Surely I'm missing something. Can't I edit an existing design and see what it will look like? 

Someone please enlighten me! Thanks.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes you need to order something 1st....I just ordered a sample kit....


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks so much for your response.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I ordered a color chart and got a dealer number.


----------

